# Beginner help: Grey Screen on the Virtual Cam output of Zoom



## RFNGary (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi all, 

I had an issue where I was using OBS to record a video, but the person I was chatting with couldn't see my overlay through the virtual cam. It was just a fully grey box.  I got it working once last night in a test mode in ZOOM but couldn't get it to work today. Here's a few things I tried:

The OK Zoomer DLL extension
Switching render away from auto or flip
Downloading an old version of Zoom and preventing it from updating in CMD. 

These were generally the solutions to this problem I could find. While it isn't mission Critical, I feel like the interaction would be way way better if the people I'm chatting with can see my overlay.

When I select my USB camera, nothing happens because it's streaming to OBS and it just says my name. But when I switch to the virtual cam, it's the grey box.

I contacted ZOOM support but I haven't heard from them.

I'm really hoping there's something somebody might be able to help with.

Thanks!


----------



## pillarsoffranch (Jun 5, 2020)

In the OBS window capture settings there is a capture method, change it from Auto to the setting that is appropriate for your system. For me it was Windows 10 v1903.


----------



## RFNGary (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey thanks for the reply! I don’t think it’s a capture issue.

I did switch the source to windows 10 which allows me to see the zoom window and add it to my overlay in obs.

and I can record that video fine.

whats not working is the virtual cam in zoom.

so instead of the virtual cam showing my overlay in zoom, with the two video sources I’ve set up, instead it shows a grey box.
and nothing I’ve tried so far as been able to change it.
I’d really like the person I’m chatting with to see the recording as I think it’ll make for a better video.


----------



## RFNGary (Jun 6, 2020)

I wanted to add a photo to show you what I mean. The first image on the left is my OBS overlay. That's what I'm recording in my videos.

In that image (in the wall) my webcam video from the computer is on the left, and the zoom source window capture is on the right. 

I can capture that video OK.You can see bb8 in the second picture as my zoom video source, looking all stately.

My problem is what I'm projecting to zoom, in the second image. The person I'm talking to only sees the grey box at the top of the picture. What I should be projecting is my OBS video through the virtual cam, but it isn't doing that and I can't figure out why. I'd really like the person I'm chatting with to see the video, so they can see me, and react, instead of just a grey box.

In addition to the fixes I've tried in my first post, I've also tried running ZOOM as administrator but that hasn't worked either.

Would be so grateful for some assistance with this.


----------



## RFNGary (Jun 9, 2020)

Does anyone have any thoughts about a solution to this issue? I'd be grateful for your help I'm supposed to do an interview on Wednesday.


----------



## RFNGary (Jun 10, 2020)

SOLVED: The auto start on the OBS virtual cam shut itself off. Turning it on fixed this issue.


----------



## 3cents (Sep 9, 2020)

RFNGary said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I had an issue where I was using OBS to record a video, but the person I was chatting with couldn't see my overlay through the virtual cam. It was just a fully grey box.  I got it working once last night in a test mode in ZOOM but couldn't get it to work today. Here's a few things I tried:
> 
> ...



I noticed my cameras were not on when the grey screen occurred. Instead of closing OBS Studio, minimize it. I was able to get it to work in Zoom and Skype that way.


----------

